# Sharing with my friends



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thought I would share this with my buddies here.. I just received a phone call from a family member that my b-i-l was just transferred out of the hospital and sent to hospice care. Time is running out for this brave Marine..He was a member of the 5th Division, US Marine Corp, serving 1 tour in Viet Nam where he received 3 Purple Hearts, and participated in the Siege of Khe Sanh. He received 1 Purple Heart due to taking a hit through his lower leg while carrying a fallen brother..He has been suffering various cancers due to Agent Orange and also had severe PTSD..My other b-i-l and myself are now the only surviving Veterans of our family..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Give your brother my best wishes from another Veteran.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wishing him the best flyernut. Hospice does not sound good though. Bless all you vets.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, best wishes, my sympathy, and a salute to your brother in law's sacrifice. You and all Vietnam vets, especially those dealing with agent orange issues, have my gratitude. I have a couple of friends dealing with it as well as they advance in age. We 3 are all 74 but I don't have their agent orange side affects to deal with along with normal aging. Just the normal aging malady's which everybody is experiencing. I was drafted but didn't pass the physical 4 different times due to knee and leg issues so I only have my friends' accounts of agent orange as reference plus reading about it and it's affects then, and it's long term affects now. Nasty stuff. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Best wishes for u and your friend. 
Al


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Prayers sent up for you and your friend. I had an uncle who was on a swift boat in Vietnam and had terrible ptsd. He ended up taking his life a few years ago. For many like your friend, the war really never stops.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It's my b-i-l who is having the problems. He and my sister can't sleep in the same bed as he tries to injure her in his sleep due to PTSD.. My Dad was the same way.. Many times my Mom would wake up with my Dad's hands around her throat..My Service experience wasn't bad like others, but Friday night around 2 in the morning I had a terrible nightmare, with me pounding the side of my wife's head.. She woke me up and I was in tears as I love my wife, and wouldn't dream of hurting her.. I slept with my the dog on the couch the rest of the night, I didn't dare go to bed after that.... and besides, she keeps her .380 within arms reach, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

PTSD is a [email protected] I am retired 10 years from the NYPD and I am still haunted by distressing dreams of 9/11 and friends of mine that didn't make it. Police work can be as stressful as military service, depending on where you worked. Prayers to your BIL and to you Flyernut.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> PTSD is a [email protected] I am retired 10 years from the NYPD and I am still haunted by distressing dreams of 9/11 and friends of mine that didn't make it. Police work can be as stressful as military service, depending on where you worked. Prayers to your BIL and to you Flyernut.


I have several friends who are retired LEO or active.They always say to me thanks for your service, as well as other as I always wear my US Army Veterans hat.. I always say to them, no, thank you for YOUR service, as mine was only a few years, but yours has been 20 years or more..Thanks for your service, George....


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

My buddy who was in Vietnam swares by sleeping meds some nights. He couldn't use them at work , fire department, but when he retired he said it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. So , maybe the docs can give you something. He got it at the local VA hospital. Worth looking into , if you haven't allready. The VA is also a good resource for this type of stuff. 

The 9/11 stuff gets better with time, but there are still trigger items, sights, smells , etc. I dont dream anymore , but i do drink more then i should.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

One of my best friends was a Marine. He currently is fighting cancer from Agent Orange. Served three tours in Vietnam, has several Purple Hearts and is still walking around with shrapnel in him. He suffers from PTSD and is on meds for it.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Thought I would share this with my buddies here.. I just received a phone call from a family member that my b-i-l was just transferred out of the hospital and sent to hospice care. Time is running out for this brave Marine..He was a member of the 5th Division, US Marine Corp, serving 1 tour in Viet Nam where he received 3 Purple Hearts, and participated in the Siege of Khe Sanh. He received 1 Purple Heart due to taking a hit through his lower leg while carrying a fallen brother..He has been suffering various cancers due to Agent Orange and also had severe PTSD..My other b-i-l and myself are now the only surviving Veterans of our family..


I'm very sorry to hear this, my friend. I will keep your brother in law in my prayers and my very best wishes to you and your family. Thank you to you, and all vets for your service, bravery and sacrifices. We need to do everything we can to help and support our veterans.
Take care, my friend.


----------



## Flyer4ever (Mar 26, 2017)

My best to your BIL! The Vietnam war was awful! So many of my friends died there or came back with serious mental issues, (my cousin for one). I was in my twenties and active in a Skyraider squadron which provided air-support to the guys on the ground. I was lucky to be remote, but I always respected those that had to walk the walk and do or die. ...DennisD


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Flyer4ever said:


> My best to your BIL! The Vietnam war was awful! So many of my friends died there or came back with serious mental issues, (my cousin for one). I was in my twenties and active in a Skyraider squadron which provided air-support to the guys on the ground. I was lucky to be remote, but I always respected those that had to walk the walk and do or die. ...DennisD


Sandy's??? The Skyraider was a awesome close support weapon.. As you probably already know the Skyraider could carry a bomb load surpassing a WWII B-17.Severao of my friends were in the Air Force, either bombing up planes or armorers. They were based in Thailand.


----------



## Flyer4ever (Mar 26, 2017)

Nope, we were Navy, VA215 “Barn Owls” aboard CVA 19 Hancock. The planes were heavily loaded when launched, but the catapult and their big radial engines got em in the air. With their wing fuel tanks, they could provide long durations of close proximity with combinations of dive-bombing ground cover and spray wide swaths of 30 cal to clear enemy positions.


----------

